# A Pic For All You B13 Owners



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

not bad at all. you b13 sentra guys be haveing all the good looking bodykits!!










this car was at english town july 4 weekend


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the widebody kit, but I do like the front bumper. Problem is, you can't use that bumper and have it look right because it's designed to match up with the flare on the fender. If enough people expressed interest though I could buy that bumper and modify it enough to work on our cars without the flares and take a mold from it, and then lay up fiberglass bumpers from that mold. We're probably talking around $250 for them.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

is that the tsuru lights?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

LONEWOLF said:


> *not bad at all. you b13 sentra guys be haveing all the good looking bodykits!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the wide body... sweet post. For some reason I can't do white wheels yet. I think black would have looked tough(have you ever really thought about the wasted letters in the word tough??? it should be tuf.)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn that car is looking sweet.

but you can't park that on the street


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I like the wide body skyline kit, even though the car in general is a little flashy for my taste. I have to agree that black wheels would look really bad on the car.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

toolapcfan - you can do that? i'm interested.

i love that wide body kit but i love that front bumper even more.

cuban - yes, those are the tsuru lights/grill.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Naw i think if the kar is red it looks good with THOSE wite wheelz... and the wide body is PHAT. i love the FeELs wide body for the Civic HB the 99' body style. oOo SseXYy


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Just my opinion but that is not good looking. Look how far the back wheels are tucked in. I guess it is a show car so it is OK.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> *Just my opinion but that is not good looking. Look how far the back wheels are tucked in. I guess it is a show car so it is OK. *


What the hell! It looks great just like that. Its not a 70' SS camaro(dragster) to have those tires all the way out!


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd still like to see someone have the door flares to match the fender flares.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

"I'd still like to see someone have the door flares to match the fender flares."

I agree, the smooth door doesn't go well with the flares, and why is it that almost all B13 kits totally neglect the doors? Here's my half assed MS paint idea of what it'd look like along with a chopped rear section to make it look like a nissan hardbody pickup.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

very nice photoshop man... very nice.

Photoshop in a new grill to replace that hideous chicken wire


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

they are wide body. they look good how they are, havnt u guys seen the skylines/wrx's......? its perfect but. ddamn man. _shifts'[\I] pricey!!!_


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

>




we have sunny ad-resort pick-ups (B13, but ugly rear suspension...) that i've been looking at with dreams of modifying... 










they just remind me so much of my old B13 Sentra... and they're cheap! they cost around $6,600 brand new for the top-of-the line model and around $2,500 for 3 year old used ones... *dream dream dream*


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um.. not a fan of that... sunny... ouch


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sorry, i couldn't find the right pic... our local version has a sentra front fascia... i'm just fascinated with making it look as much like the car as possible... and as a possible sleeper for an SR swap.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Unfortunately that ad-resort is the sad reality of what a B13 chopped into a pickup would actually look like. The photoshop one I did only looks nice because of the angle of the picture, a side shot of what you'd actually end up with would be damn near the same as that ugly ad-resort. I did some measuring and some layout with masking tape on my car once and I couldn't find a way to get nice angles to make it look nice. The seats need room behind the B pillar and that's on a 2 door, a 4 door and you'd have this huge wing section behind the door that would be awkward to deal with. I think I'd swap a Sunny AWD drivetrain into a B13 before I'd try to make it into a truck.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

word. AWD rules!

sadly, the AD in my country is crap... the AWD versions are apparently rare outside japan.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thank god I am finally able to post again! Yay! Over the weeks that my posting ability was unactive I created a list of all the mods I am going to do to my car before I go back to school. I had chosen a bodykit , the GTP Big Mouth with the side skirts and rear bumper, but then was drawn to the skyline bumper after advice from people. The only B-13 I have seen with the Skyline bumper is that gray one pictured above and it appears to have widened fenders, doors, and an air scoop on the side skirts. My question is if I have to modify my fenders to accept that skyline bumper? Is that why I havent seen many b-13s with this bumper? Do any of you have it installed?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, that bumper won't fit up right without the fender flares.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *No, that bumper won't fit up right without the fender flares. *


 So thats why I havent seen any other b-13s with that bumper. Thanks for your help and for saving me return shipping costs.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *What the hell! It looks great just like that. Its not a 70' SS camaro(dragster) to have those tires all the way out! *[/QUOTE
> 
> NO, not a 70's Camaro but if you have seen clean cars with wide body kits they have wide wheels with spacers to take up the width difference. If you think about it that is what a wide body kit is really for, but I guess you guys like them for looks. THat is why you would spend $3k on a wide body kit and still have a GA1.6 and get beat my 99% of cars out there.  All show no go.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *
> 
> 
> nacho_nissan said:
> ...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

If you meet me at the track you better have more then just a DET.  [email protected] gets owned by my DE.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

that original picture (red car) reminds me alot of the minis featured in "The Italian Job".


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Where do I get the R33 front bumper for the SE-R?!?!? I need it!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> *
> 
> 
> nacho_nissan said:
> ...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *Where do I get the R33 front bumper for the SE-R?!?!? I need it! *


Have you not read this entire thread? Toolapcfan states that you cannot install the skyline bumper without having the widened fenders.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I see that, but where do I get either?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *I see that, but where do I get either? *


You can get everything from StreetWeapon . They sell the fenders for around $500 and then you will be able to fit the bumper correctly. Personally I do not like the wide fenders and wish that Streetweapon would offer a Skyline kit without the fenders but it is all a marketing strategy. Now I am stuck with this GTP $hit because I want full replacement bumpers. The good thing is that I can sell it to a dumb ricer for more money...Oh yay,the big 300


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, in my opinion, this wide fenders look freakin nice. Thanks for that link. I'll probably get this within about 2 weeks. Thanks again.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh yeah, one more question. It looks like those sideskirts are connected to the rear fenders? Are they? Because I really wanted to get these fenders, the R33 bumper, and the Xenon sideskirts.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *Oh yeah, one more question. It looks like those sideskirts are connected to the rear fenders? Are they? Because I really wanted to get these fenders, the R33 bumper, and the Xenon sideskirts. *


I am not sure about the Skirts. As I said I have never seen a B-13 even on the boards with that kit. Very few have it. You probably have to get the "feelz" sideskirts since they are widebody. No problem about the link. Be sure to post some before and after pics of your car!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, I'll actually be getting this kit in about a month or so. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo guys how do we get in touch with Streetweapon? Do they answer there phones? Or e-mails? whats the deal?


----------

